
Ask HN: Does the Hacker News API have auth documentation? - murph37
I created a Hacker News iOS app using the Hacker News API (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API). I&#x27;d really like to add login, commenting, upvoting, etc. but I haven&#x27;t found any great documentation. Is there any resource or project available that outlines the undocumented endpoints of the Hacker News API?
======
zzo38computer
Yes, another problem I think with the API is that it returns HTML code for
comments, rather than the raw code that the user entered, which would be
better I think; have the client to convert it to whatever format you need
instead.

~~~
murph37
Yeah for sure. I've been able to tackle the html comments now just wanting to
implement auth. Any recommended resources?

~~~
krapp
Email the mods. I'm 99.9% certain there is no auth API, though.

